# Is this TOO "knotty" for Christmas



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I wasn't sure IF this would put me on Santa's "knotty" list....LOL.....It's been a while since I've ran my new saw. YES I miss it BUT life has had different directions AND I also ran out of storage once cut.

This is a Ailanthus that's laid around a few years to spalt BUT this also shows the risks associated with the long term wait....loss of wood...spalt doesn't always go into all wood species....some knotties are just facial and NOT internal....Worms stay hungry....logs don't dry out internally as fast as lumber, MC still high. 

Here's the link of photos... https://photos.app.goo.gl/Zf2YnQSb4BE6ScC89

Yes I spelled it wrong on end of log.

Enjoy.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Haha! If nothing else this thread puts you on the 'knotty' list! :grin:

David


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Still looks like one heck of a nice piece of wood there. If you don't want it......feel free to ship it here to Canada and I will get rid of it for you.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

It'll cost less to ship it to Louisiana, Tim. I'll send another photo to Kenbo for you... :grin:

David


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Decisions, decisions, decisions!!! Another headache now....LOL...THANKS for the comments!!!:vs_cool: Now was that a board for each good comment or only when ya'll post a argument over them?!?!?! Sawdust withdrawals affecting me!!!


----------



## Nathan Parker (Jul 23, 2016)

You can send me the grubs...cerambycid beetles, I think. I found one of those guys in a maple stump I was removing once, and raised him in a jar that I kept full of red-rotten wood until he metamorphosed into a handsome longhorn; then I returned him to the wild. Good ol' Fluffy...


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

Had to look it up. Around here it is called tree of heaven and considered a weed.
A big one grew near my house but was full of carpenter ants. Didn't realize it was useful as lumber. But the ants had tunneled all over it.


----------



## Nathan Parker (Jul 23, 2016)

Fun fact: the leaves smell like rancid peanut butter.


----------

